# a6 vs a8 head lights



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

I own a 2000 a6, and a buddy of mine owns a 2000 a8. He lives far away, but he offerd me his hd headlights for free. I don't know if they will fit in my car. I have the factory head lights on....and they need to be polished or something. Does anyone know if his headlights would figh in mine?..i have no clue....!!!


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: a6 vs a8 head lights (peperra)*

In case the lights are not compatible...how could i make my headlights crispy see-thru? mine are eaten by rocks and dirt. I clean them, but they never get crystal clear. Could i polish them or something? any ideas?
Thanks everybody!!!!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: a6 vs a8 head lights (peperra)*

Yes you can polish them, wet sand them, just tons of elbow grease to get them clear again. 
If they are for free, just get them and see if you can make them work. If it is not possible, I am sure you could sell them off. Are they xenon or what?


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: a6 vs a8 head lights (Snowhere)*

xenon...what happen was that my father bought an a8 in the states and shipped it to Europe...and ecause of regulations with the dmv..he had to install the euro light....so the xenon ones are sitting in the oxes at my house in Spain. I really don't wanna ship them here for the prize..if they r not compatible!!!!!
Thanks!!! i will try to elbow grease the Sh** out of them!!!


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

a8's in an a6? will they fit?


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (cd1121)*

that's my question!!!!! same year!!!!


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lets take a moment and reason through this.
a6 headlights:








a8 headlights:








they are different shapes, so no, they will not fit. you could MAKE them fit and do a lot of bodywork or osmething, but they wont be plug and play.


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

You have to be kidding. Why would someone ask something so stupid? 
Will the hood from an A4 fit my A6? 
Can I use the doors from a R8 on a A3?


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Littlebluebug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Littlebluebug* »_You have to be kidding. Why would someone ask something so stupid? 
Will the hood from an A4 fit my A6? 
Can I use the doors from a R8 on a A3?

well looking at the similarities of the pics above..its not as drastic as you state...but yea there are lil defogger kits for headlights...i did it to my a6 aswell...basically u wetsand it, till all the damage is gone...then theres a polishing chemical u apply, and the another chemical u apply after u polish it...a resurfaceing chemical that holds the polish....i did mine and it came out beautifully...u can get the kits at walmart...also alot of people are scared of sanding the headlight lens...i was terrified too, but after you polish it, theres not problem at all.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vr6fury at 10:34 PM 10-24-2008_


----------

